# List of GNU/Linux user groups in India



## GNUrag (Nov 11, 2004)

A good OpenSource/GNU-Linux forum should also have a list of all the LUG mailing lists. So here it is... till now we use to redirect people to LFY's page but now we have our own list which was originally compiled by Fredrick Noronha (FN) and posted to FSF-Friends mailing list . I would keep updating this thread as and when he releases a new list.

-GNUrag

Link: *mm.gnu.org.in/pipermail/fsf-friends/2004-September/002357.html
---------------------------------------------------------------------
* GNU/Linux links and lists (with a focus on South Asia) *
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*


		Code:
	

BSDIndia              bsd-india[AT]bsd-india.org
GNU                   gnu[AT]gnu.org
GNU-Column            column[AT]gnu.org
GNU/LinuxNigeia       ngfoss[AT]yahoogroups.com
GNULinuxInAsia        gnulinuxinasia[AT]freelists.org
GNUnify               gnunify[AT]symbiosiscomputers.com
ILUG-BGNonTech        linux-bangalore-non-tech[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUG-Burdwan          Ilug-bwn[AT]ilug-bwn.org
ILUG-Chennai          ilugc[AT]aero.iitm.ernet.in
ILUG-Cochin           ilug-cochin[AT]eGroups.com
ILUG-Hyd              ilughyd[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUG-Indore           ilug-indore[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUG-Kot-Moderator    Moderator, ilug-kottayam ilug-kottayam Moderator 
<ilug-kottayam-owner[AT]yahoogroups.com>
ILUG-KTM              ilug-ktm[AT]yahoogroups.co.in
ILUG-Mangalore        ilug-mangalore[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUG-Nagpur           nagpur-linux[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUG-South M'rasthra  ilug_sm[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUGBBSR              ilug-bbsr[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUGBelgaum           ilug-belgaum[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUGBurdwan           ilug-bwn[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUGC                 ilugc[AT]ae.iitm.ac.in
ILUGCal               ilug-cal[AT]ilug-cal.org
ILUGDAICT             iLug_DAIICT[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUGDelhi             ilugd[AT]wpaa.org
ILUGDelhiNEW          ilugd[AT]lists.linux-delhi.org
ILUGGoaadmin          ilug-goa-admin[AT]yahoogroups.com
ILUGHydMod            Moderator, ilughyd
    ilughyd Moderator  <ilughyd-owner[AT]yahoogroups.com>
ILUGTvm               ilug-tvm[AT]yahoogroups.com
IndicComputing        Indic-computing-users[AT]lists.sourceforge.net
LFY                   lfyedit	lfyedit <lfyedit[AT]electronicsforu.com>
LIFE-GNU in Edu.      life[AT]mm.hbcse.tifr.res.in
LIFEAdmin             life-admin[AT]hbcse.tifr.res.in
LIG                   linux-india-general[AT]lists.sourceforge.net
LIH                   linux-india-help[AT]lists.sourceforge.net
LinusTorvalds         Torvalds, Linus	Linus Torvalds <torvalds[AT]transmeta.com>
RMS (Stallman)        rms[AT]gnu.org
Linux-Bangalore       linux-bangalore[AT]yahoogroups.com
Linux-Cgarh           linux_chandigarh[AT]yahoogroups.co.in
Linux-MiddleEast      Linux-middleeast[AT]yahoogroups.com
linux-ta              linux-ta[AT]yahoogroups.com
LinuxAbad             linux-Ahmedabad-users[AT]yahoogroups.com
LinuxAnnounce         linux-announce[AT]NEWS.ORNL.GOV
LinuxCouncil          Linux_Council_of_India[AT]yahoogroups.com
LinuxDigestifier      Linux-Announce-Request[AT]senator-bedfellow.mit.edu
Linuxers-Request      linuxers-request[AT]mm.ilug-bom.org.in
LINUXERSpostMUMBAI    linuxers[AT]mm.ilug-bom.org.in
LinuxGoaHelp          linuxgoahelp[AT]yahoogroups.com
LinuxGurus            linux_gurus[AT]yahoogroups.com
LinuxInIndia          linuxinindia[AT]freelists.org
LinuxIran             ML, LinuxIran	LinuxIran ML <bna-linuxiran[AT]nongnu.org>
LinuxPakistan         general[AT]linuxpakistan.net
LinuxPlazaComplaints  linuxplaza_complaints[AT]yahoo.com
LinuxPlazaHelp        helpdesk[AT]linuxplaza.org
LinuxPlazaOrg         linuxplaza_org[AT]yahoo.com
LinuxTrainingBG       linux[AT]vsnl.com
LinuxYahoogroups      linux[AT]yahoogroups.com
LIP                   linux-india-programmers[AT]lists.sourceforge.net
LUG-A                 alug_linux[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Abad              LinuxAtAhmedabad[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-AMC               amclug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-AP                aplug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Bihar             biharlinuxusergroup[AT]yahoogroups.co.in
LUG-BrasilT           linux-brasil-total[AT]Yahoogroups.com
LUG-Cgarh             linux_chandigarh[AT]yahoogroups.co.in
LUG-Cgarh2            linux_chandigarh[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Codebreaker       codebreaker[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-CSS               csslug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Gunify            gnunify[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Hubli             linuxhubli[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-ITC               linux-at-itcom[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Jodhpur           SunCityJodhpurLUG[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Lucknow           linux-lucknow[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Madurai           Linux-Madurai[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Mizo              mizolinuxusergroup[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-MLUG              mylug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Myanmar           myanmarlinuxusersclub[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Nashik            nashikgug-general[AT]lists.sarovar.org
LUG-NE                nelug-discussion[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-NGFOSS            ngfossf[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Raipur            ilug_raipur[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Rourkee           rklug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Schools           linux_schools[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Sona              sonalug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Tamil             tamillinux[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-Tvmalai           Tvmalailug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-VCLUG             VCLUG[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-VLUG              vidyalankar-lug[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG-VTP               vtplinux[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUG_Bhopal            lug-bhopal[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUGlugk               lugk[AT]yahoogroups.com
LUGrvlug              rvlug[AT]yahoogroups.com
Nagpur-lug            nagpur-lug[AT]yahoogroups.com
NagpurLUG             nagpur-lug[AT]yahoogroups.com
NepalLUG              admin[AT]linux.com.np
NGU-GNU for NGOs      Karl <karl[AT]tux.org>
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Frederick Noronha (FN)    Nr Convent, Saligao 403511 Goa India
Freelance Journalist      P: 832-2409490 M: 9822122436 *fn.swiki.net 
*www.ryze.com/go/fredericknoronha
------------------------------------------------------------------------

*


----------



## funkiguy_me (Nov 11, 2004)

cool thanxxxx
ya i needed that


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 11, 2004)

nice list saved it might be helpful some day thanks for the list GNUrag

.:: peace ::.
Jeba


----------



## firewall (Nov 12, 2004)

nice info... but it still missed linuxjunkies.org


----------



## Deep (Nov 13, 2004)

I am not aware about other groups but I had used this groups when i had problems with setting up squid and few other problems with redhat linux

*mm.ilug-bom.org.in/mailman/listinfo/

I hope this is not included in the list posted above..

Deep


----------



## Prashray (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice list.


----------



## visvo (Nov 13, 2004)

hey ! i tried nagpur-linux@yahoogroups.com but the link seems to b not working its giving error .. plz help


----------



## alib_i (Nov 14, 2004)

*groups.yahoo.com/group/slashkgp/

the LUG group at IIT Kharagpur


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 14, 2004)

Deep said:
			
		

> *mm.ilug-bom.org.in/mailman/listinfo/
> I hope this is not included in the list posted above..


Its there in the list.... * Linuxers * .... send a mail to Linuxers-Request@mm.ilug-bom.org.in ...

come on!!! how can i miss it ? I'm the webmaster of Ilug-Bom ....



			
				firewall said:
			
		

> nice info... but it still missed linuxjunkies.org


Hey ... that list is not compiled by me.... Write in to Fredrick to get your group included also.... He specifically sent a mail to FSF's mailing list to people to get their groups included...


----------



## firewall (Nov 14, 2004)

@gnurag, thanks for that info... though we dont describe ours as GLUG, though it will be nice to be lsited there....I will definitely contact Fred..


----------



## Dipen01 (Jul 20, 2006)

Its there in pune too..lost the URL


----------



## din (Oct 2, 2007)

LUG Cochin (Kerala) website is *ilug-cochin.org

We have our own site from 2000 or 2001 I think.

I requested Fredrick many times to change the URL in his list but his list still shows egroups !! 

@GNUrag, if you know that guy personally, please ask him to change it. Thank you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice compilation.This should be made sticky.what say guys?


----------



## mehulved (Oct 2, 2007)

The link is already in the sticky, IMO that's good enough. No need to make this topic itself as a sticky.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 3, 2007)

yeh... nice info !!!

THanks !!


----------

